# Anybody foolin with the gummy minnow



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Starting to work with the gummy minnow. Instead of making a fly out of it I am building on a jig. A tube jig to be exact.

main advantage over regular plastic tail. These will never move.
According to everything I have read about it they are extremely durable.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Nice!! papa,,, I'm gonna be needi'n some of those when the Perch are hitti'n!! They are VERY fishy-looking!! you tip them with a minnow,,or a larva bait?? I would think waxworm,,might be the deal?? Or a dip in GULP juice.... I LIKE THEM !! & WANT some !! Maybe we'll run into each other this year... Keep 'em coming...----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------

